# What plant is this



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I thought it might be goatsbeard. I think i bought one onetime.but don't know if this is it.i was thinking of dividing. I do like it. it flowers in creamy spikes. it's spreading into the walkway and looks lovely when in flower. I looked in the garden center but they didn't have goatsbeard. it's been growing there now for a few years and steadily increasing in size. I probably should leave well enough alone and buy another if I can find out the name. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sorry. I must have sunstroke again. I forgot to post the pic.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Does it flower in early spring? Looks like astilbe to me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no it isn't astilbe. I have lots of them. it flowers summer. I don't think it's that far from flowering now. i'll get a pic when it does. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you could be right Danaus it might be Astilbe. I didn't realize how many different astilbes there were. it does have similar leaves and spikes. soon be blooming and then I should have some idea or someone here will. ~Georgia


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

It may actually be a variety of goats beard. The leaves are smaller than the gb I come across. Would need a flower pic to confirm that though. I don't think astilbe.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

here it is. it's not like any of my astilbes but it may be. I don't think i'll divide it although I would like to have more. I might come across another one on my rounds this summer.






~Georgia


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Hard to tell without a clear view of the leaves and something to scale it's size.
Almost looks like Sweetpepper Bush.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've never had anything called a sweet pepper bush unless there is another name for it. hard to get a good pic because it's between a spruce and a lilac. i'll try to get a couple more pics today. it's starting to fade already .

it may just be a common plant or it may be something I grew from seed and brought back from the country but I really like it. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I think I got a better picture now and the leaves. the leaves on the right are from the astilbe and those on the left from the plant in question. the astilbe leaves are larger and a different texture. hope someone has the answer. ~Georgia


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

OMG it's poison ivy -- not really, but it's a nice looking plant I wouldn't spray it with round up if it was on my place.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i found out it's dwarf goats beard! i moved it several feet where it has plenty room on the corner of the rock garden.several people have asked already what it is. i was scared to death i would lose it. kept watering roots every 15 min or so. not a leaf wilted on it. that was about a month ago. the spikes are out and soon be blooming. just lovely in it's own little spot! thanks to everyone who tried to help me identify it. ~Georgia


----------

